
Bow and Arrow: Primitive Technology - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLoukoBs8TE
======
dozzie
He would probably get better shooting accuracy if he had been drawing the bow
further, beyond his chin, instead of holding the string wholly on muscles.

Otherwise, very impressive.

